# Hypnotherapy Info.



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Just a little bit of info about hypno, hopefully some of you will find this helpful!Hypno successes: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=11;t=000017 Learn About Hypnosis for IBS HERE! And for all the info visit Mike Mahoney's website- www.ibsaudioprogram.com You can also buy the CDs online there.


> quoteesigned and performed by Michael Mahoney one of the United Kingdom's leading Clinical Hypnotherapist in this field. The program is the culmination of over 15 years clinical experience. His services are also regularly used by gastroenterologists, doctors and other medical professionals. Michael is an associate member of the Primary Care Society for Gastroenterology.Irritable Bowel Syndrome is a functional disorder of the digestive system and is diagnosed through the absence of any organic disease. Symptoms include, but are not limited to: diarrhea, which may be sudden or watery and explosive, many times a day, pain, gas, nausea, constipation, pains in back passage, lack of sex drive, pain during or after intercourse, headache, cramps, stomach distension, bloating, swelling, frequency in passing urine, constant tiredness, and other symptoms. IBS affects up to 1 in 5 of the population at some time in their lives. The medical profession does not have a solution to this problem. Some sufferers have had symptoms for over 40 years! The majority of sufferers know that the symptoms and frequency can become progressively worse. Both men and women can have IBS, but it appears to be more prevalent in women. Symptoms can begin at any age, though they appear most commonly between 15 to 40 years of age.The IBS Audio Program 100 was designed after many years of experience in hypnotherapy processes and a knowledge of Irritable Bowel Syndrome. We have created IBS SPECIFIC hypnotherapy processes, which when listened to as advised, help to create a structured approach to dealing with this most troublesome of complaints. The IBS Audio Program is designed to be listened to over a period of 100 days (however regular "rest" days of non listening are included in this time), enabling the client to learn new methods of coping with the condition, while working towards mitigating the symptoms. Clinical hypnotherapist, Michael Mahoney, has successfully specialized in treating IBS since 1993. In the UK, hospital gastroenterology departments have invested in their own hypnotherapy programs.The IBS Audio Program 100 effectively converts one-to-one sessions in the clinical environment, to a unique home based, discreet, affordable, easy to follow program for the IBS sufferer.


What is Hypnotherapy http://www.ibsaudioprogram.com/ibsandhypnotherapy.htm Mikes email address: TimeLineServices###aol.comErics email address: Falcon###webpotential.comSpliffy


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Bump for Sad Ant


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Bump agaiN!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Baby turn around and let me see that sexy body go BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Dump


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Bump


----------

